
How the British Raj Used Zamindars to Control India - nealrs
http://wakey.io/30
======
nealrs
Big ups to my pops for driving me to the farm after I asked too many questions
about how we got it. Also, Snapchat - for keeping all my snaps in Memories so
I could use them a month later as b roll. Really makes me wish I had
Spectacles right now.

A little more about the Zamindari system: it wasn't like feudalism where you
were expected to raise armies. It was more practical & revenue based. As long
as you paid / collected taxes, The Mughals didn't care what religion you were.
And the British didn't really care what you did either. And it wasn't
sharecropping either.

Oddly, I didn't come across much related to the caste system when I asked &
searched around. That's weird right? Can someone with more knowledge help me
out?

